
Mercedes-Benz Digital Challenge - miladr
http://www.mercedes-benz-challenge.com/?utm_source=hm&utm_medium=website&utm_content=&utm_campaign=mercedesbenzdigitalchallenge
======
miladr
The Mercedes-Benz Digital Challenge gives you the chance to be one of the
first to play around with 80+ APIs that might be opened to 3rd party
developers in the future.

It's our joint effort at High Mobility(startup in Berlin) with Mercedes-Benz
to allow developers to access to Car APIs.

You can develop and test your ideas with the emulators.

